# Crysis 2 not working



## utkarsh007 (May 20, 2011)

Hey i installed crysis 2 and tried to run with mu nvidia 8400 gs graphic card but it crashed during startup. I saw many videos where it worked with 8400gs plz help


----------



## nims11 (May 20, 2011)

try running it after disabling the AV, few have had this problem and the game started after disabling the antivirus.
if doesnt work, update the driver and dx.


----------



## gameranand (May 20, 2011)

utkarsh007 said:
			
		

> Hey Crysis 2 not workin with my nvidia 8400gs. It crashes on startup but i saw many videos where it worked with 8400gs
> plz help


Update drivers and DirectX.
Also post your full PC specs.


----------



## coderunknown (May 20, 2011)

try running in DX9 mode.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 20, 2011)

^There's only DX9 mode.


----------



## coderunknown (May 21, 2011)

yes i know but i read somewhere you need to force the game to run in DX9 mode.


----------



## asingh (May 21, 2011)

utkarsh007 said:


> Hey i installed crysis 2 and tried to run with mu nvidia 8400 gs graphic card but it crashed during startup. I saw many videos where it worked with 8400gs plz help



It is going to be quite really difficult. Are other games running fine. Are you on latest drivers.

Also what resolution you trying to play it on..?


----------



## utkarsh007 (May 21, 2011)

crysis warhead, arkham asylum worked fine.
Even after disablin antivirus and firewall it did'nt worked
My pc specs are:
Core 2 duo @ 2.67ghz
2 gb ram
win 7 ultimate 32 bit
250gb hdd
nvidia geforce 8400gd graphic card

Also the log that generated after i tried to play the game is:

BackupNameAttachment=" Build(5858) 20 May 11 (20 04 10)"  -- used by backup system
Log Started at 05/20/11 20:04:10
Running 32 bit version
Executable: F:\Crysis 2\bin32\Crysis2.exe
FileVersion: 1.0.0.5858
ProductVersion: 1.0.0.5858
Using STLport C++ Standard Library implementation
Added MOD directory <engine> to CryPak
Executable Command Line: "F:\Crysis 2\bin32\Crysis2.exe" 

Total number of logical processors: 2
Number of available logical processors: 2
Total number of system cores: 2
Number of cores available to process: 2

Processor 0:
  CPU: Intel Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E7300  @ 2.66GHz
  Family: 6, Model: 7, Stepping: 6
  FPU: On-Chip
  CPU Speed (estimated): 2660.0 MHz
  MMX: not present
  SSE: present
  3DNow!: not present
  Serial number not present or disabled

Processor 1:
  CPU: Intel Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E7300  @ 2.66GHz
  Family: 6, Model: 7, Stepping: 6
  FPU: On-Chip
  CPU Speed (estimated): 2660.0 MHz
  MMX: not present
  SSE: present
  3DNow!: not present
  Serial number not present or disabled

<20:04:10> [Error] Error: ConsoleVariableGroup 'sys_spec_physics' key 'p_max_substeps' is not missing in default
<20:04:10> Windows 7 32 bit SP 1 (build 6.1.7601)
<20:04:10> System language: English
<20:04:10> Windows Directory: "C:\Windows"
<20:04:10> Prerequisites...
<20:04:10> * Installation of KB940105 hotfix required: no! (either not needed or already installed)
<20:04:10> Local time is 20:04:10 05/20/11, system running for 25 minutes
<20:04:10> 2048MB physical memory installed, 1274MB available, 2047MB virtual memory installed, 37 percent of memory in use
<20:04:10> PageFile usage: 51MB, Working Set: 36MB, Peak PageFile usage: 51MB,
<20:04:10> Current display mode is 1440x900x32, VGA
<20:04:10> IBM enhanced (101/102-key) keyboard and 3+ button mouse installed
<20:04:10> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<20:04:10> Stream Engine Initialization
<20:04:10> GameName: Crysis 2 (TM)
<20:04:10> BuildTime: Feb 24 2011 14:23:48
<20:04:10> Font initialization
<20:04:10> Physics initialization
<20:04:10> Sound initialization
<20:04:10> <Sound> Initializing AudioDevice now!
<20:04:10> <Sound> Initialize FMOD with dynamic memory callbacks
<20:04:10> <Sound> Starting to initialize Windows Audio Session API output! 
<20:04:10> <Sound> Drivers found: 2
<20:04:10> <Sound> Available drivers:
	1.	Speakers (High Definition Audio Device)
	2.	Digital Audio (S/PDIF) (High Definition Audio Device)
<20:04:10> <Sound> Using speaker mode: FMOD_SPEAKERMODE_STEREO
<20:04:10> <Sound> Initializing FMOD-EX now!
<20:04:10> <Sound> Initialized FMOD-EX
<20:04:10> <Sound> Record config is set to autodetect using record driver 0
<20:04:10> <Sound> Using FMOD version: 00043307 and internal 00043307!
<20:04:10> <Sound> Initializing SoundSystem now!
<20:04:10> Renderer initialization
<20:04:15> Unsupported GPU configuration!
- NVIDIA GeForce 8400 GS (vendor = 0x10de, device = 0x06e4)
- Video memory: 512 MB
- Minimum SM 3.0 support: yes
- Rating: -1
<20:04:15> Asking user if they wish to continue...
<20:04:17> User chose to continue despite unsupported GPU!
<20:04:18>  used GeomInstancingThreshold is 8
<20:04:19> Network initialization
<20:04:19> [net] using iocp socket io management
<20:04:19> network hostname: Alienware-PC
<20:04:19>   ip:192.168.1.2
<20:04:19> [Network Version]: RELEASE PURE CLIENT
<20:04:19> MovieSystem initialization
<20:04:19> Console initialization
<20:04:19> Time initialization
<20:04:19> Input initialization
<20:04:19> AI initialization
<20:04:19> Initializing Animation System
<20:04:19> Initializing 3D Engine
<20:04:19> Script System Initialization
<20:04:19> Entity system initialization
<20:04:19> Initializing AI System
<20:04:20> [Error] [Tweaks] Cannot locate active profile table
<20:04:20> [PlayerProfiles] Login of user 'Alienware' successful.
<20:04:20> [PlayerProfiles] Found 1 profiles.
<20:04:20>    Profile 0 : 'default'
<20:04:20> [GameProfiles]: Successfully activated profile 'default' for user 'Alienware'
<20:04:20> username Alienware signedIn 1 userIndex -1
<20:04:20> ActivateProfile profileName default
<20:04:20> [Game Version]: RELEASE PURE CLIENT
<20:04:35> [Lobby] Start SessionRegisterUserData error 0
<20:04:35>     ai_CompatibilityMode = crysis2 []
<20:04:35>     ai_BurstWhileMovingDestinationRange = 9999 []
<20:04:35>     g_telemetryConfig = SP []
<20:04:35>     net_inactivitytimeout = 3600 []
<20:04:35>     net_inactivitytimeoutDevmode = 3600 []
<20:04:35>     g_telemetrySampleRateSound = 5 []
<20:04:35>     pl_movement.nonCombat_heavy_weapon_speed_scale = 1 []
<20:04:38>     g_skipIntro = 0 []
<20:04:38>     cl_fov = 40 []
<20:04:38>     pl_movement.power_sprint_targetFov = 40 []
<20:04:38>     i_mouse_accel = 0 [DUMPTODISK]
<20:04:38>     i_mouse_accel_max = 100 [DUMPTODISK]
<20:04:38>     i_mouse_smooth = 0 [DUMPTODISK]
<20:04:38>     r_MotionBlur = 0 []
<20:04:38>     g_radialBlur = 1 []
<20:04:38>     cl_zoomToggle = 1 [DUMPTODISK]
<20:04:38>     r_UseEdgeAA = 0 []
<20:04:38>     r_TexMaxAnisotropy = 8 [REQUIRE_LEVEL_RELOAD]
<20:04:38>     sys_spec_shading = 1 []
<20:04:38>     sys_spec_gameeffects = 1 []
<20:04:38>     sys_spec_objectdetail = 1 []
<20:04:38>     sys_spec_particles = 1 [] RealState=Custom
<20:04:38>     sys_spec_physics = 1 []
<20:04:38>     sys_spec_postprocessing = 1 []
<20:04:38>     sys_spec_shadows = 1 []
<20:04:38>     sys_spec_sound = 1 []
<20:04:38>     sys_spec_texture = 1 []
<20:04:38>     sys_spec_water = 1 []
<20:04:38>     r_PostMSAA = 1 []
<20:04:38>     cl_crouchToggle = 1 [DUMPTODISK]

also all my drivers are up to date



asingh said:


> It is going to be quite really difficult. Are other games running fine. Are you on latest drivers.
> 
> Also what resolution you trying to play it on..?



Yes i am on latest drivers and i have also tried to run it 640x480 by goin to properties of the launcher coz i am unable to enter the game

Have a look at my screen also whenblack screen comes, crytek eye also apperars which have not been recorded

YouTube - ‪Crysis 2‬&rlm;


----------



## Rajesh345 (May 21, 2011)

try deleting crysis 2 game folder in my documents 

[1st google search result when searched"[Error] Error: ConsoleVariableGroup 'sys_spec_physics' key 'p_max_substeps' is not missing in default" )


----------



## utkarsh007 (May 21, 2011)

Rajesh345 said:


> try deleting crysis 2 game folder in my documents
> 
> [1st google search result when searched"[Error] Error: ConsoleVariableGroup 'sys_spec_physics' key 'p_max_substeps' is not missing in default" )



there is no such folder in my documents


----------



## ankurhotnot (May 21, 2011)

It dosent even run wel on 8600 gt gpu.. Uprade to better gpu ( better than 8800 gts)


----------



## asingh (May 21, 2011)

It should launch at least. Something weird.


----------



## utkarsh007 (May 21, 2011)

asingh said:


> It should launch at least. Something weird.



Yups but y is it not working


----------



## nims11 (May 21, 2011)

try the solutions given in the link below
Crysis 2 PC Fix and Fixes to Crashes, Freezes, Errors, DirectX Problem, Performance Issues, Black Screen, No Sound, Installation Error, Canâ€™t Launch, and More | Game Brood


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 21, 2011)

OP: Have you installed the latest update yet?


----------



## utkarsh007 (May 22, 2011)

yup crysis 2 v1.4



nims11 said:


> try the solutions given in the link below
> Crysis 2 PC Fix and Fixes to Crashes, Freezes, Errors, DirectX Problem, Performance Issues, Black Screen, No Sound, Installation Error, Canâ€™t Launch, and More | Game Brood



Thanx a lot man it worked after re installation


----------

